
Show HN: Pocketwatch Free Demo – Recurring Job Scheduling as a Service - dosy
https://pocketwatch.xyz/fancy.html
======
dosy
Hello all! I built Pocketwatch as a simple solution for web applications to
schedule recurring tasks. It lets you schedule a recurring series of HTTP
requests, spaced by an interval you choose, for a duration you decide, back to
your application, with an optional MIME payload.

It can be an alternative to running your own systems like Sidekiq, Celery, or
Quartz and the operational overhead that comes along with them. Systemd
timers, cron jobs and cloud provider tools like CloudWatch Events are also
used for job scheduling but this is a scalable, fault-tolerant system built
just for this one purpose.

I’ve set up an API key just for HN users. You can use the linked console page
above to test it out, or get the Node.js client library (link on that page),
and use this API key:

    
    
      i_am_hn_and_proud
    

Questions and feedback are greatly appreciated :)

The current top Show HN post inspired my messaging. That poster really knows
how to clearly say what this is about. Apart from their nicer interface, the
difference I can tell is that Pocketwatch allows recurring tasks, while their
one does not currently.

------
lucasverra
what's the diff with [https://posthook.io/](https://posthook.io/) that offers
me .5K / month free calls ?

